# Ecco Pro 300 Dead or Alive, how to tell?



## Madhav (3 Oct 2017)

hi,
my ecco pro 300, 2036 has stopped working after a few months break, its made in year 2008.
No response when I turn on, I cleaned impeller, shaft and basically everything to use but it refused to start.
I opened the top cover and noticed one side of the pump wall is bulged and the opposite side is ok, the only suspect, the rest is good.
- Is there any way to prove the pump is dead?
- Any other possibility for the pump to go non responsive?(Electricity is supplied for sure)
- Any other possibilities?

TIA


----------



## Madhav (4 Oct 2017)

Pics may help understand better...


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Oct 2017)

Madhav said:


> Is there any way to prove the pump is dead?


Hi,
   I might be misunderstanding something, but if you plug the pump into the electrical socket and it does not respond then you should assume the pump is dead, especially since you checked that there are no obstructions at the impeller.

Does the bulge seem to be due to heat? If so you may have shorted winding which heated up and melted the plastic.

Can you turn the impeller shaft by hand?

Not sure about this filter but is the pump switched at the housing or does it normally operate as soon as it's plugged in? If it is switched then there could be a switch problem but if not then it's a pump problem. There are not many other possibilities that I can think of.

Check ebay maybe for replacement?

Cheers,


----------



## Madhav (4 Oct 2017)

ceg4048 said:


> Hi,
> I might be misunderstanding something, but if you plug the pump into the electrical socket and it does not respond then you should assume the pump is dead, especially since you checked that there are no obstructions at the impeller.
> 
> Does the bulge seem to be due to heat? If so you may have shorted winding which heated up and melted the plastic.
> ...




You understand it correctly, when I plugged it to mains and turn ON, nothing happening. not immediately and not even after few sec.
I too assume its dead for some reason.
impeller is clean and can be rotated with hand, I can feel the magnetic resistance.
Bulge may be due to screwed up winding. Electrical outlet and plug is ok, I suspect pump only..
now its time for a replacement... Eheim doesnt sell this pump head? I dont see this pump head in spare parts list.

any help on where I can buy 2036 pump head is appreciated, either new or used.

Thanks..


----------



## ojustaboo (4 Oct 2017)

https://www.eheim-aquarium-parts.co...r-spares/eheim-ecco-300-2036-2236-spare-parts

has the whole head, but it's £64.99


----------



## ian_m (4 Oct 2017)

Basically I think you will find the motor windings have gone open circuit after over heating. This can be caused by running the pump head not immersed in water (or leaving running too long with air trapped in it).

Most pump heads (at least proper ones and not China cheapies) have a thermal fuse in that cuts the power if the motor gets too hot. Unfortunately I think you will find the motor winding and thermal fuse are all set in resin, and are thus unrepairable.

Sorry for bad news.


----------



## Madhav (10 Nov 2017)

Any one knows what makes the difference in the flow of the filter ? 
windings in the motor housing or magnetic impeller or both in combination?
2032, 2034 and 2036 all look similar in size with different flow rates, 
I heard 2217 impeller on 2215 filter head increase the flow rate?

whats the difference between 2036 and 2236 ? both look similar to me..


----------

